
Court takes judicial notice of terms of service found on Wayback Machine - dctoedt
http://digitalcommons.law.scu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2226&context=historical
======
dctoedt
Hat tip: Prof. Eric Goldman
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/106789619974656674315/posts/Zqd1...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/106789619974656674315/posts/Zqd1VbC6p9K)

